# 3 mobile network reception



## Wolveryeti (Sep 27, 2012)

Is it still shite? Tempted by their deals but still want to be able to use my phone as a phone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 27, 2012)

Like all networks it depends where you live...I've plenty of friends and was on it for years. Thing that drove me mad was the Indian call centres, but guess that's fine if you never have a problem. 

Where I live though you've got to go to the end of the valley to get signal as opposed to just two fields away for Orange and T-Mobile


----------



## sumimasen (Sep 27, 2012)

There was a similar thread last week.  Your postcode is what matters, not the brand you pay.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 28, 2012)

I live near gatwick an just changed from O2 to 3 and my reception is actually much better and reliable.

I'd heard that had become the case around my area for a couple of years now.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Sep 28, 2012)

I heard in particular it's much harder to get reception in buildings because of no 2g backup and short wavelength 3g signal. Can anyone who's had first or 2nd hand experience confirm whether that is still the case?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 28, 2012)

Was just asking after this: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/first-smartphone-three-and-all-you-can-eat-data.283599/


----------



## bendeus (Sep 29, 2012)

You might find this useful:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-14582499

Beeb did an experiment by producing an android app that was downloaded by 44000 people. It tracked the signal from all the networks as those individuals roamed about the place. It's pretty accurate IMO. I used it to make the decision to switch to 3,  which has the best signal of all of them in my hometown


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 29, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> I heard in particular it's much harder to get reception in buildings because of no 2g backup and short wavelength 3g signal. Can anyone who's had first or 2nd hand experience confirm whether that is still the case?



In my experience this can be true, depending on the location in the building.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 29, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> Is it still shite? Tempted by their deals but still want to be able to use my phone as a phone.



Where do you live? In London over the past year it's been excellent.


----------



## Firky (Oct 4, 2012)

Can't get it within twenty miles where I live, which is a right bummer. One of my mates' got royally buggered by them for that. Bought a phone off them, contract3, was away when it was delivered and because he did not know that it wouldn't work here within the allocated time they wouldn't refund him. Had to pay a years line rental plus the cost of the phone.

I used to be on 3 when I lived in Hampshire however and it was great, they even forgot to bill me for months!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 19, 2021)

Im rather hoping it's improved. EE didn't really seem to want to keep me by offering a decent SIM only and Three are offering 30gb for a tenner a month on a 12 month contract. Fingers crossed.


----------



## On Fire (Apr 20, 2021)

Remember there is SMARTY which runs off the Three network and offers 1 month contracts.


----------

